# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 39)



## ripjack13 (Sep 24, 2017)

Assuming both are of good quality, Hand tools only, no power tools. 
*Which would you rather have?
A. A full set of new tools.
B. A full set of old tools.*










**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too...


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 24, 2017)

No such thing as a full set of tools in my shop ... always need one more

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 24, 2017)

Depends on what kind of tools

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 24, 2017)

Define full set!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 24, 2017)

Stupid phone

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 24, 2017)

YES PLEASE!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 24, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Define full set!



No missing tools....


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## CWS (Sep 24, 2017)

I need new quality tools. To lazy to clean up old. Really doesn't matter, too lazy to use hand tools.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 24, 2017)

Full Set of Tools??

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 24, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Full Set of Tools??


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 24, 2017)

Well nothing's missing! And, you said...


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 24, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Well nothing's missing! And, you said...
















That's my story and I'm sticking to it....


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 24, 2017)

Just received my sales emails from Rockler ... woodcraft .. peach tree .. and several more ... all had tools I don't own ... yet

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Sep 24, 2017)

Hmmm..... may not have ever experienced a full set. They're on the box picture but never seem to be that way once they hit the shop....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 24, 2017)

Actually a "full set of tools" is a matter of perspective, and objective. 

My wife thinks I have a full set of tools, and as Wendell pointed out, there is always room for one more. Then there is woodworking tools, mechanic tools, plumbing tools, etc. etc.

And, subsets amongst those, for instance Turners use a whole different set of tools than flat workers. Go cart mechanics a different set of tools than tractor mechanics. 

Then there are distinct differences in old tools and new tools, wherein a full set wouldn't be complete without both!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 24, 2017)

Power tools= new, hand tools=old

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## justallan (Sep 24, 2017)

When it comes to woodwork I'd like to just have a full set, or at least what I need to get done what I'm trying to do that particular day. I need every advantage that I can get.
When it comes to mechanics tools, construction tools, plumbing tools, electric tools and my machinists tools, I'm a hoarder and firmly believe that quality tools are money in the bank and will guarantee that if I have to sell them one day I will surely make money.
I should toss a couple pics of the last score I got on here, just to piss everyone of. I buy tools by the lot whenever possible, it's one thing that I'm pretty darned good at and I'm not afraid to walk away and keep my money in my pocket.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 24, 2017)

Tools are like clamps you never have enough

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 24, 2017)

A full set of used brains

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 24, 2017)

A full set is a fiction. It's the unicorn of the wood working world. Power tools, it varies, my favorite circular saw was made in the 60's, my lathe is new. Hand tools, old tools with an exception for the occasional one off quality new made tool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 24, 2017)

justallan said:


> When it comes to woodwork I'd like to just have a full set, or at least what I need to get done what I'm trying to do that particular day. I need every advantage that I can get.
> When it comes to mechanics tools, construction tools, plumbing tools, electric tools and my machinists tools, I'm a hoarder and firmly believe that quality tools are money in the bank and will guarantee that if I have to sell them one day I will surely make money.
> I should toss a couple pics of the last score I got on here, just to piss everyone of. I buy tools by the lot whenever possible, it's one thing that I'm pretty darned good at and I'm not afraid to walk away and keep my money in my pocket.


Lets see your score, I love being pissed off

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TimR (Sep 24, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Full Set of Tools??


No no...a FULL set of tools!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DKMD (Sep 24, 2017)

I’d go with the new stuff as long as it’s high end(think Lie Nielsen)... if not, the old stuff was better made.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 24, 2017)

I used to build and remodel houses when my dad was alive. I got all his stuff when he passed. My wife tells me that I hardly ever use them so I should get rid of them because I have too much and no room. The last two gifts she bought me was a thickness planer and belt sander! Go figure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan (Sep 24, 2017)

@barry richardson here you go.
These belonged to a well known mechanic for the power plant here that recently passed. Bad family issues, one kids an addict, the other is a good guy and no idiot, but had to liquidate in one day so advertised the lot for $600. I was the first one there and offered $400 and pulled out the money. He jumped on it.
BTW, this is what he didn't want out of what was there.
I checked new prices on about a quarter of the stuff and quit counting at about $5,500. I generally give no more than 25% of new price on tools with a guarantee, so I'd say I hit the lottery on this lot.
You should see all the Starrett tools inside the box.

Reactions: Way Cool 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm very happy for you, and very jealous at the same time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Sep 24, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm very happy for you, and very jealous at the same time!


A lot of these will stay with me, because I could never afford them otherwise.
A bunch of the rest and some I have at my place may just get sold to pay for my shop someday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 24, 2017)

This is a full set. But need to swap out a few of the less desirable examples. FULL set is good, just takes some patience......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 24, 2017)

Full set, that is fiction. Fool set, that is more like it. I have a bunch of tools somewhere, keep finding new things with each square foot of basement floor I find. Found some Army surplus green tacks just the other day. Most of them are no longer in the bottom of my footwear...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

